# Installation deproject builder et gcc sous mac os X



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour, je suis étudiant en informatique et jusqu'à il y a 3 jours je ne connaissais que Windows (bouh les plantages!!) et Linux (^^).

Depuis 3 jours je travaille comme stagiaire dans une boite d'architecture et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 OH JOIE!!! je découvre (enfin) les macs et mac os X! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je crois que je suis tombé amoureux ^^, je trouve cet os magnifique, évidemment pour le côté graphique et la beauté plastique d'Aqua mais également par la stabilité du système Unix! Enfin bon je n'apprend rien à personne ici je suis un petit noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Par contre!!!! je n'ai qu'une envie c'est de programmer!!! (En C++...) parce que je ne fais pas grand chose en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je ne sais pas par où commencer :'(.

En fouillant un peu j'ai entendu parler de project builder et j'aimerai bien l'installer... (il s'agit bien d'un environnement de développement dans le genre VisualC++ ou QT designer n'est ce pas?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Par contre je ne sais pas du tout comment l'installer!!! Il me semble que ce logiciel est livré avec mac os X... J'ai le cd mais impossible d'installer le logiciel ( :'( tout ce qu'il veut faire c'est me réinstaller tout mac os x :'( )

Voilà j'aimerai donc savoir comment intaller project builder et si ce n'est pas possible, quel autre environnement de développement (freeware ou shareware si possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) vous me conseilleriez et où je peux les trouver. Merci!!!

(heu j'aimerai essayer la programmaion cocoa.. cela permet de créer des applications natives mac os x c'est bien ça?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses pour un petit nouveau dans le magnifique monde mac ^^!


----------



## leo (10 Juillet 2003)

Tout l'environnement de développement se trouve sur le cd 'Developer tools', pas sur le cd d'installation de base.

tu peux aussi le télécharger  ici 

Bienvenue!

-l


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2003)

Merci beaucoup je suis déja en train de télécharger ^^


----------

